# Got this from my Dad



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

My Dad sent me this site, and I thought it was really nice and wanted to share it with you....

Years ago

http://www.hall4bc04.org/Storm.htm

one of those links should work :wink:

Hope you all have a Blessed Day,
Trudy


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow..I liked that!! Thanks for sharing it!! (thank your dad too!!)


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I enjoyed that. Thank you for posting it.


----------

